# Left Hand Drive Vehicle



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everybody, looking to import a left hand drive Suzuki car from The Netherlands to Cyprus. Have heard that there may be some problems getting the car registered and insured. The car is second hand about 3 years old and have owned it for more than the 6 months rule. Any info would help. 
Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!
I should not really answer but noone else do it seems. I am almost 100% sure that you cant register a left hand drive on Cyprus. I can be wrong but dont think so


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You cannot import a left hand drive car to Cyprus unless it is a classic or vintage model.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanx for the info. I had heard some mutterings about this. Well, looks like going to have to sell it then. 
Thanx for the info!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Toxan said:


> Thanx for the info. I had heard some mutterings about this. Well, looks like going to have to sell it then.
> Thanx for the info!


Hi Toxan,

Are you from The Netherlands? because you are selling your car.
We are from Holland and we hope to move soon to Paphos.
Take care and kind regards,
Ymg


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

ymg said:


> Hi Toxan,
> 
> Are you from The Netherlands? because you are selling your car.
> We are from Holland and we hope to move soon to Paphos.
> ...


No i am not from The Netherlands, but my girlfriend is.


----------

